# Shorty Converters



## dow (Mar 27, 2012)

Where can I find the shorty converters?  I know I've seen them but I can't remember where.  As I recall, they are chrome, and you push in on the side to fill them.

Thanks,
Dow


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

dow said:


> Where can I find the shorty converters? I know I've seen them but I can't remember where. As I recall, they are chrome, and you push in on the side to fill them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dow


 

Indy -Pen-Dance has these. I just bought a couple and so far, THEY ARE FANTASTIC!!!!!! 

They are even easy to wash and clean! (Fill with hot tap water, run 3 cycles throught the ultra sonic cleaner makes them just like new).

I'm still "grinding on them" but so far they hold up better than the "screw up" converters.

Indy~Pen~Dance :: Fountain Pen Inks :: Accessories :: Squeeze Ink Converter Short

Indy~Pen~Dance :: Fountain Pen Inks :: Accessories :: Squeeze Ink Converter Long


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 27, 2012)

BTW, FWIW:

The REALLY cool thing about these converters is that if you choose to make Dayacom "Jr" hardware, you don't have to perform surgery on the fenial cap to use these converter. Neither the long one or the short one interfere with the dreaded "pre-installed" Dayacom fenial spring.


----------



## dow (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Andy.  Say, do you know if the short one will work in the Havana FP that Aaron Lau sells?  I've got one of those, but I haven't made it yet.  I was hoping that that converter would work with it, as I really prefer bottled ink to cartridges.


----------



## jasontg99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dow,

    Exotics used to have them, but I just checked and they are not on the website.


----------



## jasontg99 (Apr 9, 2012)

jasontg99 said:


> Dow,
> 
> Exotics used to have them, but I just checked and they are not on the website.


 
Oops!  These are gold, but may be what you are looking for: 
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=130&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60

Jason


----------

